# Introducing a new member



## maggie1221 (Sep 21, 2006)

I just got Sophie ( 3months old ) 2 days ago. I have had Sassy for one year. She is 2 1/2. I rescued her as she was badly neglected. Sassy is the sweetest best companion I've ever had. We hated leaving her alone in the kitchen while we went to work so we brought Sophie into our home two days ago. Sassy doesn't seem to mind if we hold her and praise the new one. However she is extremely annoyed when Sophie wants to play and jump all over her. She shreeks, growls and snaps at her. Sophie isn' t bothered by her at all and continues to try and play. SAssy runs away and avoids the puppy. HOW LONG does it usually take for an only dog to lighten up and be more accepting of the new puppy? ANy experience out there? Sophie is so sweet and cute and full of energy. I've never had two dogs and this is a first.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM. Lots of great people dogs, info and pictures on this forum. You'll love it here.

Some adult dogs don't know what to do with a puppy. I suggest keeping them apart when you can't be with them both until Sophie relaxes. You also might redirect the puppy a bit until she gets used to the lay of the land. Puppies can be such pains to other dogs until they figure out what they can and can't do. Sophie will let her know but you don't want to leave them alone together until they resolve the play issue.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[attachment=22992:attachment]
We have had Koko now since October last year, he was 3 months old when he came home, it took Scooby our 3½ year old almost till now to really accept him. Koko is a rambunctious little live wire puppy and is very mischievious where as Scooby is more the quiet leave me alone type. They do play together and are getting along nicely now but it did take quite some time for them to become buddies. All I can tell you is just let them sort out their relationship but make sure the little one doesn't get hurt, that's all we could do in the end to get our boys together and it worked ok for us. There is a bit of a power struggle going on though and Koko wants to be the alfa but Scooby has become more passive, I think he just ignores him hoping he will go away and leave him be most of the time.








I might add that I agree with Brit too, we never leave the boys together alone, if we go out we usually gate Koko in the lounge room just to make sure there are no fights while we are gone.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My experience is similar to Janet's. We got Tilly at the beginning of September and she was about 12 weeks. She's a real tomboy (still) and has a lot of mischief in her.

Lacie was almost 2 at the time we got Tilly, and Lacie is very much a Princess, but she does enjoy a good romp with other dogs if they're not too rough.

Lacie's nose was really out of joint when Tilly arrived and Lacie pouted and wouldn't have anything to do with Tilly. I just let Lacie act however she wanted to. When she would deem to come out and join the family, she was loved and I paid lots of attention to her, but when she decided to go into the bedroom and hide under the bed, I just left her there. All the time, I was trying to help Tilly adjust. After about a week of Lacie having her nose in the air, I left the house and had to quickly return for something I'd forgotten. Lacie wasn't expecting me back and when I came in, I found her romping and playing and having a really fun time with Tilly. Lacie looked kind of sheepish -- like the kid whose hand was caught in the cookie jar.

They get alone and have fun together, but Lacie can get very, very tired of Tilly's continual activity level. And Lacie really lets Tilly know when she's had enough. She growls at her and/or snaps at her in a special way and Tilly seems to know that Lacie means business -- that's enough. And Tilly just goes her own way and plays with something else and leaves Lacie alone.

Lacie will never be as energetic as Tilly and Tilly will never be as layed back as Lacie. Lacie is a princess and Tilly is a free spirit, but they seem to enjoy each others company and work out their differences without my getting involved. I've even seen Lacie initiate the play with Tilly. Of course this only happens when she thinks that no one is looking -- after all she is a princess.









Biggest suggestion I have is to let them work it out themselves -- they will.


----------



## maggie1221 (Sep 21, 2006)

thanks for all the advice. I keep Sophie in a seperate crate and Sassy is gated in another room when we leave the house. Last night after I wrote this Sassy actually stood her ground and Sophie rolled on her back in submission. It also looked like Sassy had gained some confidence and enjoyed running around with her.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> thanks for all the advice. I keep Sophie in a seperate crate and Sassy is gated in another room when we leave the house. Last night after I wrote this Sassy actually stood her ground and Sophie rolled on her back in submission. It also looked like Sassy had gained some confidence and enjoyed running around with her.[/B]


That's great, I think you will see them playing more and more, it just takes time and believe me we thought Scooby would never accept Koko, but now they are really great together, they even sit together on daddy's recliner and I never thought Scooby would share his favorite place, but surprisingly he does without any complaints


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

It's been 5 months since we got another puppy. I have a Lhasa and she is laid back and the new puupy is annoying to her also.
But there are times they do play and now I let them work it out.
I did keep them apart at first but now Holly is bigger and gets it when Dayzie doesn't want to play.
Don't worry, later they will get along better. It just takes time.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Welcome to SM!

I get my new little guy on Friday, so exciting, but I am hoping that Milly and he will got one well. SHe is great with other dogs and puppies. But this one will be in our house, so we will see how she goes.


----------

